# Modified brostrom cpt code



## BFAITHFUL

Can both cpt 27698 and cpt 27640 be billed together?   Dr performed a modified brostrom procedure and an excision of a large osteophyte of distal fibula and anterolateral talus extrarticularly    Thank you


----------



## BFAITHFUL

any takers on this one?


----------



## bmanene

Modified Brostrom-Gould procedure codes to 27698. Can be primary or secondary. Disrumpted ligaments; ankle codes to 27695 or if both 27696.


----------



## jdemar

Yes, I would report 27698 (Brostrum) and 27635 (NOT 27640-unless it's for osteomyelitis and significant excision of bone;  for excision of exostosis use 27365 (tib. or fib.) per CPT note under the 27640 in parenthesis and 28100 (talus). with *59* modifier fib,*bone*) and 51( talus.bone).


----------

